# Coleman Max Cree, 3xAAA, 85 lm



## OpticalSerenity (May 21, 2008)

I always check out the flashlight section of walmart, and I found a new 3xAAA flashlight from Coleman Max.

It says it is 85 lumens, and has a textured reflector.

I bought one for $24.95 and it's a great light. Aluminum body, the 85 lumens seems accurate, as it's just slightly brighter than the 60 lumen general mode of my TK10.

The 3xAAA are held in a battery harness.

I'll post some pictures soon...but was wondering if anyone else has one?


----------



## StarHalo (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

The Coleman we Cree folk like best is the Exponent Lantern (http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=4347-710&categoryid=1110), 100 lumens from a package the size of a soda can, though technically this is the wrong forum for that..


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

Got a link to a pic of that light?

Could THIS be it?


----------



## z96Cobra (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



Tekno_Cowboy said:


> Got a link to a pic of that light?
> 
> Could THIS be it?




If that is the one at Wal-Mart, it is also at Meijer. I've been looking at it for a couple of months, but always end up putting it back. The main reason I put it back... its $40 at Meijer!!! If it is $25 at Wal-Mart, I'll probably get one.

Roger


----------



## half-watt (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

recently purchased these following two lights through the Coleman Website using the FAMILY STORE entrance and the password FAMILY -- using the Coleman Website Family Store the price is $30.09 vs. $59.99 and $35.12 vs. $69.99 for the 1xCR123A and 2xCR123A lights, respectively -- quite a savings to say the least. [in my limited experience, the Coleman Family Store has OFTEN, not always, the lowest prices on anything Coleman to be found in either brick-and-mortar, or virtual/web stores].

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/ColemanCom/subcategory.asp?CategoryID=24756

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=4347-712&categoryid=24756


these are both eXponent line gear, so, supposedly their top-o-the-line.

observations (having only played around a wee bit w/the 2xCR123A & drained dry a Duracell in the 1xCR123A):

1. aggressive appearance which disguises a thin wall Aluminum tube which uses a plastic insert to hold the battery/batteries. this light has the O.D. (outside diameter) one might typically find in a 3xAAA flashlight using the common three AAA cell battery carrier - think some Dorcy and Streamlight flashlights here, or some Streamlight and Chinese headlamps.

2. nice mode selector ring (RED-LOCKOUT-WHITE)

3. tailcap switch click turns ON and OFF (if selector ring NOT in lockout)

4. tailcap switch half-presses within, oh...maybe...1.5sec or so, cycles through HI-LO-FLASHING-and-back-to-HI. [bummer, WHITE begins w/HI; dbl-bummer that RED *BEGINS* with HI - not very well thought out, esp for the RED]. Burntimes for the two lights are the same for both: WHITE HI = 1.5h; WHITE LO = 6h; RED HI=15h; RED LO=50h.

5. Coleman claims identical burntimes for both the 1xCR123A and 2xCR123A model. How can this be? well, the 2xCR123A model claims 165lumen o.p. (output) on WHITE HI vs. the 1xCR123A model's 115lumen o.p. on WHITE HI. personally, can't measure either lumen or lux o.p., but the 2xCR123A is much, much brighter than the 1xCR123A light. however, on HI and LO RED, they appear to be identical in brightness in both models. this would mean that the Coleman is mistating the 2xCR123A RED burntimes and they are really much longer, *OR* the electronics do a poor job getting all the juice out of the 2xCR123A cells. if anyone would like some other "eyeball" side-by-side comparisons, please post back and i'll do my best to accomodate your requests over the next few days if i have the lights and the time. so sorry, that i don't own a camera.

6. LOW white modes, when compared on a white wall with programmed NovaTac EDC 120P lights, appear to be about 30lumen and 45lumen respectively to the unaided eye. HI white was not really possible to compare adequately due to the spill of the NovaTac *AND* Coleman lights - in other words, i'd need a larger white wall [getting closer didn't tell me much as all lights were so bright]. so, my guess is that the WHITE HI lumens claims are reasonable - as far as most Mfr. claims for such things go.

7. WHITE beam pattern is wonderful, IMO. a central hotspot, minimal (almost non-existent) corona on my units, and a VERY BROAD and still bright spillbeam. these are ideal lights for lighting up most of a room or a broad path outside. i'm really rather impressed with the beam quality on both of my units.

8. RED HI is MUCH, MUCH TOO bright for use in preserving one's dark adaptation. RED LO is much better, but still really is TOO bright still. RED LO ought to be RED HI, and RED LO ought to be much, much lower in intensity. RED HI is much dimmer than WHITE LO, however, in part due to the wavelength of RED light vs. "WHITE" light.

9. while i didn't keep track of burntime, the 1xCR123A seemed to burn for at the very least the Mfr. claimed amount of time (i used a lot of WHITE LO, plus some WHITE HI, and tried out the RED HI and LO modes). since i didn't do any hard and fast quantitative burntime testing, to put my pleasure with this flashlight's burntime, in perspective, i'm always disappointed and NEVER have achieved Mfr. claimed burntimes for any Black Diamond LED headlamp i've owned/own. plus, i always seem to realize how short the burntime is with BD headlamps. i didn't pick up on this and experience the same disappointment with the Coleman eXponent flashlight. i really rather pleased with my first use.

all-in-all, these lights have turned out to be pleasant surprises. even though the overly large O.D. of the lights is a slight disappointment (makes EDC-ing, while NOT problematic, not optimal either), they do have a nice feel in the hand (NOT a heft, there isn't enough Al for that, being so thin walled) and are neither too heavy, nor too lightweight. i'd still prefer a slightly smaller O.D., but these make for an interesting and not objectionable, IMO, feel in the hand. 

any questions? just Post back and i'll try to address them.


----------



## swj0001 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



OpticalSerenity said:


> I always check out the flashlight section of walmart, and I found a new 3xAAA flashlight from Coleman Max.
> 
> It says it is 85 lumens, and has a textured reflector.
> 
> ...



I've been hanging out here for a long time but I finally registered. 

I just bought one as well. I check the flashlight section every few days at Walmart and this one appeared very recently. It is a Cree (not sure what bin) but the package said 115 lumens. (measured at the emitter - it even says so on the package. At least they're honest!) 

It is not as bright as any of my Fenix (l1d, l2d, p2d Q5) but it is brighter than my original Inova T3 (TIROS). Very warm tint. For $25 I really like it, but I haven't found ANY information on it on the web. It's not even at Coleman's OR Walmart's website.


----------



## kramer5150 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

can someone post pics of this light?
Can the 3AAA holder be replaced with an 18650 cell?

thanks!!


----------



## half-watt (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



kramer5150 said:


> Can the 3AAA holder be replaced with an 18650 cell?



consider the ~65mm length of the 18650 cell vs. the length of AAA cells.

the 3xAAA version, i'm guessing has the same O.D. as the eXponent CR123A lights. though the external appearance of the lights (MAX vs. the eXponent lights) is nowhere near the same, the O.D. (and I.D.) is similar to make some tooling similar for ease of manufacture, i would imagine - hence the plastic insert in the CR123A lights. a common 3xAAA battery carrier (from an '08 3xAAA StreamLight Argo C4/Cree headlamp) does partially insert into either of my CR123A eXponent lights if the plastic inserts were removed, but it's too long to fit completely into the 1xCR123A eXponent light and too short in the 2x eXponent light to make physical and electrical contact on both ends simultaneously.

this is the same problem that you're gonna' have with the 18650 in a battery tube designed for an ~44.5mm long AAA cells. remember, in MOST 3xAAA lights and headlamps, the 3xAAA are *NOT* arranged axially/linearly (i.e., pos-2-neg) in a batt tube. they are cylindrically arranged in a battery carrier (similar to the chambers of a revolver cylinder) which is only slightly longer than the length of a single AAA cell (~44.5mm in length).

hope this clears things up a bit.


----------



## half-watt (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



kramer5150 said:


> can someone post pics of this light?



try this link==> http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=2000000986&categoryid=24756

it could be the light in question???



EDIT:

or,...

it could be this light==> http://www.coleman.com/coleman/Cole...ing_page=ColemanCom/Prod_Detail.asp&success=1


----------



## half-watt (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



kramer5150 said:


> Can the 3AAA holder be replaced with an 18650 cell?



now that we already strongly believe (w/o actually trying it - please, see my other prev. repl ON THIS SUBJECT earlier in the Thread) that the 18650 will *NOT* work in the 3xAAA light is there another option for a similar light?

put the thinking cap on, hence this second reply to you. if you are really interested in trying an 18650 cell...

i don't see why the plastic insert in the 

eXponent 2xCR123A light can't be easily reamed out 2mm (there's definitely enough material, IMO) to accept a 18650 cell.

the only question is would the electronics work with it? 

what i'll do is take a 14670 cell and give it a try. the 14670 will fit (it's 2mm smaller diameter than the CR123A) and we'll see in a few moments if it will power up the light. even if it does, since the electronics may not be optimized for a single +3.7-4.2 VDC Li-ion cell, it might NOT burn very long. i'll leave the burntime test to someone else if my simple test of a single 14670 cell in the 2xCR123A eXponent light fires it up at all.

i'll Post back here in a few minutes with the results of this simple test.

as Tigger used to say: "TTFN,...tah...tah...for now!!! wooo-hooo-hooo-hooo!!!!"



EDIT:

ok...the jury is back with a verdict. Mr/Ms Foreperson will you please read to the Court the jury's verdict.....[drum roll please even though it has no place in a courtroom]


the 2xCR123A eXponent Lithium flashlight FIRED UP FINE and WAS PLENTY BRIGHT on a single 14670 Li-ion cell. it operated fine on all four modes, i.e. WHITE HI, WHITE LO, RED HI, and RED LO.

so, the only remaining question is regarding burntime. if someone else would be kind enough to try it on a 2xCR123A whose plastic insert has been reamed out to accept a 17670 or a 18650 cells, it would be greatly appreciated. many thanks, half-watt


----------



## half-watt (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

forgot to mention in my above Post, i.e., the one my numbered comments re: the 1xCR123A eXponent Cree Lithium flashlights, that there was one interesting anomaly.

when the cell was drained to a non-reading value on a ZTS MB-1 percent-state-of-charge battery tester, *AND* the light wouldn't turn on, there was still a way to get more burntime out of the [primary] CR123A cell.

removing the tailcap and switch assembly and clicking it to one of the ON positions and then replacing the tailcap and switch ***'y leaving the sw. in one of the ON positions, caused the light to light up as soon as the ground path/circuit was completed by the tailcap spring contacting the bottom of the cell and the Aluminum tailcap's inner material making contact with the battery tube.

the light ran for quite a bit of additional time (i used it intermittently over the next 2+ hours by repeatedly starting it in the manner described above) on the "depleted" cell.


----------



## swj0001 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

None of the links so far are of the light I bought. I'll try to post a pic later.


----------



## LED-holic (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

The only 3AAA light I have is the Leatherman Monarch (CREE w/ 140 lumens). It doesn't get used very much.

I would advise saving your money and buying a better light for a bit more.


----------



## half-watt (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



LED-holic said:


> I would advise saving your money and buying a better light for a bit more.



second that.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

I got the 65 lumen XR-C version of this light. It's a great light. It has a textured reflector to even up the beam. The metal heatsink around the l.e.d.s is large and shiny and acts as a smooth reflector so it is still a good thrower with plenty of spill light. Mine has a red and a blue l.e.d. and they are surprisingly bright for 3mm l.e.d.s.. It has one wierd quirk though. When you turn on the blue l.e.d., the white XR-C phospor coating glows.


----------



## Blacklight (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



Hooked on Fenix said:


> I got the 65 lumen XR-C version of this light. It's a great light. It has a textured reflector to even up the beam. The metal heatsink around the l.e.d.s is large and shiny and acts as a smooth reflector so it is still a good thrower with plenty of spill light. Mine has a red and a blue l.e.d. and they are surprisingly bright for 3mm l.e.d.s.. It has one wierd quirk though. When you turn on the blue l.e.d., the white XR-C phospor coating glows.



The Coleman Max version of the lights are not available on the Coleman website, they are a Wal-Mart exclusive. If you bought the 3AA version of the MAX Light then it is 115 Lumens at the emiter and is more of a silver/blue finish. Using an XR-E Cree LED. They must have just hit the stores.


----------



## half-watt (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



Blacklight said:


> The Coleman Max version of the lights are not available on the Coleman website, they are a Wal-Mart exclusive. If you bought the 3AA version of the MAX Light then it is 115 Lumens at the emiter...Using an XR-E Cree LED.



sounds sorta' like a 3xAAA version of the Coleman "eXponent 1CR123A Lithium Flashlight" (found here==> http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=4347-711&categoryid=24756 )

the Lithium has HI WHITE (115 lumens for 1.5h), LO WHITE (oh..., maybe 30lumens for 6h), FLASHING WHITE, HI RED (15h), LO RED (50h), FLASHING RED modes.

white, red, and "lockout" are determined by a selector ring nearer the front of the light and the HI-LO-FLASHING-and-back-to-HI sequence is actuated via presses of the tailcap switch button. timing is used to determine if the light should turn off on a press, i.e. if the switch hasn't been pressed in, oh...maybe...~1.5sec, then the light turns OFF instead of moving to the next MODE in the sequence.

BL, how many colors does the light you purchased have?


----------



## Blacklight (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



half-watt said:


> sounds sorta' like a 3xAAA version of the Coleman "eXponent 1CR123A Lithium Flashlight" (found here==> http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=4347-711&categoryid=24756 )
> 
> the Lithium has HI WHITE (115 lumens for 1.5h), LO WHITE (oh..., maybe 30lumens for 6h), FLASHING WHITE, HI RED (15h), LO RED (50h), FLASHING RED modes.
> 
> ...



the light is quite a bit different, the one currently arriving at Wal-Mart has Red, Blue and White


----------



## half-watt (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



Blacklight said:


> the light is quite a bit different, the one currently arriving at Wal-Mart has Red, Blue and White



please explain the various modes and the UI of the flashlight. many thanks, half-watt.


----------



## chiphead (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

I had no idea!

chiphead


----------



## Patriot (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



swj0001 said:


> None of the links so far are of the light I bought. I'll try to post a pic later.





:welcome:



I'm still curious about which light this is if everyone has been guessing but nobody has posted the correct light yet.


----------



## Misterbean (May 21, 2008)

*coleman max cree 3XAAA light?*

i saw this at wal-mart yesterday and couldn't find anything about it on the internet. Coleman's website doesn't even have it listed nor does wal-mart's. i was wondering if anybody else owns it or had seen it. it is clearly a cree(both listed on the package and confirmed by looking at the emitter). it listed at 25$.


----------



## TOOCOOL (May 21, 2008)

*Re: coleman max cree 3XAAA light?*


----------



## Misterbean (May 21, 2008)

*Re: coleman max cree 3XAAA light?*

could you point me to it instead of just telling me to search. i assure you i've searched. this is a flashlight not a headlamp. it's way different from the exponent series.


----------



## Marduke (May 22, 2008)

*Re: coleman max cree 3XAAA light?*



TOOCOOL said:


>




Indeed...

There is a sizable thread about this light on the SAME page of the LED subforum currently. If you just look down, it's right there.


----------



## Marduke (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



Hooked on Fenix said:


> I got the 65 lumen XR-C version of this light. It's a great light. It has a textured reflector to even up the beam. The metal heatsink around the l.e.d.s is large and shiny and acts as a smooth reflector so it is still a good thrower with plenty of spill light. Mine has a red and a blue l.e.d. and they are surprisingly bright for 3mm l.e.d.s.. It has one wierd quirk though. When you turn on the blue l.e.d., the white XR-C phospor coating glows.




That's how the phosphor works. The LED chip actually emits blue light. The phosphor layer converts some of that blue white into other wavelengths, giving the approximate appearance of white light to human eyes. If you look at a spectrograph of a white LED, you see a big blue spike. Now you know why.


----------



## Misterbean (May 22, 2008)

*Re: coleman max cree 3XAAA light?*

thanks mate. i searched for "coleman max" directly in the search system four or five times and it never was on any list it brought up. i don't know how this search system works but sorry. again thanks.


----------



## Marduke (May 22, 2008)

*Re: coleman max cree 3XAAA light?*

Try searching for "coleman" in titles only.


----------



## Misterbean (May 22, 2008)

*Re: coleman max cree 3XAAA light?*

thanks again i've been using the big search at the top thinking it was interchangable with the search on the title bar thingy. live and learn i suppose.


----------



## Misterbean (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

the one i saw in wal-mart says 115 lumens. it is a shiny grey and comes in a white package. i should have taken pictures of it when i was there ten minutes ago but i didn't have my phone. i does say that the 115 lumens was at the emitter at 25 celcius and before optical losses. 24.95$ when i looked at it.


----------



## half-watt (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



Misterbean said:


> the one i saw in wal-mart says 115 lumens. it is a shiny grey and comes in a white package...i does say that the 115 lumens was at the emitter at 25 celcius and before optical losses. 24.95$ when i looked at it.



you also mentioned prev. that it is "way different" from the eXponent Lithium flashlights. Coleman's website also shows two other eXponent flashlights with little to no description and they can't be "Added to Cart". both are grey and one is 3xAAA. wonder if your light might be planned to be one of the new gray (not the existing black CR123A/Lithium eXponent lights) eXponent lights?

the new gray, not yet purchasable (or old??? no longer purchasable) lights have white LED, red and green LEDs. what colors LEDs (and modes, please) does your light possess? many thanks, half-watt


----------



## Black Rose (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



Patriot36 said:


> I'm still curious about which light this is if everyone has been guessing but nobody has posted the correct light yet.


I don't think we'll really know until the OP posts a pic or model number.


----------



## Blacklight (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



Black Rose said:


> I don't think we'll really know until the OP posts a pic or model number.



If I knew how to post a picture, I could do it, but I have no idea how, and don't have a lot of free time to figure it out.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

Posting Pictures, a "how to do":

1. Take a picture 
2. Register at an online image-storage site like
http://www.imageshack.us/
3. upload your picture and choose "resize to 640X480"
4. right-click on the picture and use "show image"
5. The image will apear in a new window
6. right click the image and use "copy link-adress" or something similar, i 
have a german windows, so i don't exactly know the exact features 
name
7. on CPF, when posting, there is an "insert image" button and insert the 
URL 
of the image with copy and past
8. There you go, the image should appear


and now post some pics 



MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## Misterbean (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



half-watt said:


> you also mentioned prev. that it is "way different" from the eXponent Lithium flashlights. Coleman's website also shows two other eXponent flashlights with little to no description and they can't be "Added to Cart". both are grey and one is 3xAAA. wonder if your light might be planned to be one of the new gray (not the existing black CR123A/Lithium eXponent lights) eXponent lights?
> 
> the new gray, not yet purchasable (or old??? no longer purchasable) lights have white LED, red and green LEDs. what colors LEDs (and modes, please) does your light possess? many thanks, half-watt


 
i don't own the light but i looked at it closely in the store it has a single cree and no secondary LEDs.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



Blacklight said:


> The Coleman Max version of the lights are not available on the Coleman website, they are a Wal-Mart exclusive. If you bought the 3AA version of the MAX Light then it is 115 Lumens at the emiter and is more of a silver/blue finish. Using an XR-E Cree LED. They must have just hit the stores.



Nope. If you read the original post, it was a 3AAA light, as is mine. I never said mine used AAs. Mine is 65 lumens, not near 115. It uses a Cree XR-C l.e.d., not an XR-E. It actually is on Coleman's website. I didn't get it from Walmart, nor Coleman, but from Sports Authority. It isn't on Sports Authority's website. Mine was not a Walmart exclusive. My light is black, not silver. Please read more carefully before trying to correct me on something I can clearly confirm on my light's packaging. No offense intended. I just wanted to get things straight.


----------



## Blacklight (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



Hooked on Fenix said:


> Nope. If you read the original post, it was a 3AAA light, as is mine. I never said mine used AAs. Mine is 65 lumens, not near 115. It uses a Cree XR-C l.e.d., not an XR-E. It actually is on Coleman's website. I didn't get it from Walmart, nor Coleman, but from Sports Authority. It isn't on Sports Authority's website. Mine was not a Walmart exclusive. My light is black, not silver. Please read more carefully before trying to correct me on something I can clearly confirm on my light's packaging. No offense intended. I just wanted to get things straight.



I wasn't correcting you, I was trying to clear up any confusion between the black version and the Coleman Max version. As the Director in charge of this product line at Coleman, I just saw that there was a lot of confusion as people are talking about three different lights in this post.


----------



## kramer5150 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

FWIW... via email from Blacklight, _this _is the 3AAA Coleman MAX light that the OP is discussing. Its not the Exponent series that others have discussed in this thread.


----------



## Misterbean (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

this is the flashlight i have been seeing. as you can see it have an xr-e. says 115 lumens at the emitter. and uses 3XAAA.


----------



## kramer5150 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



Misterbean said:


> this is the flashlight i have been seeing. as you can see it have an xr-e. says 115 lumens at the emitter. and uses 3XAAA.



this light is also available at Sports Authority stores for $25


----------



## Misterbean (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

so has anybody actually bought the 115 lumen version, i can't shell out 25$ for a unknown light to test it. i'm in college and about to get married and my flashlight budget has gone down quite a bit because of it. i hate the triple AAA format but if my non flashlight enthusiast friends ask what light to buy at wal-mart i need to know what to tell them to get.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



Misterbean said:


> so has anybody actually bought the 115 lumen version, i can't shell out 25$ for a unknown light to test it. i'm in college and about to get married and my flashlight budget has gone down quite a bit because of it. i hate the triple AAA format but if my non flashlight enthusiast friends ask what light to buy at wal-mart i need to know what to tell them to get.


 
I have it (the silver aluminum Coleman MAX 115 lumen, same as in the picture) and it is an amazing light. IMO it is unbelievably bright, it has a very nice bright hotspot with a large spill around it. It throws very far EDIT: (about 100 yards) and puts out enough light to illuminate my whole yard. I use Energizer rechargeable AAAs with it, because it does eat up batteries very fast, but not as fast as my Coast. I would highly recommend this light to anyone!


----------



## OpticalSerenity (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

Yup, that's the light. Actually, mine, with fresh batteries in both lights, is just as bright as my Fenix P3D-Q5 on the medium mode, and actually a bit more like the P3D-Q5 on high (not turbo).

The build quality is no where near the Fenix lights, but certainly way better than a $25 light typically is.

This is most likely going to be one of my Christmas gifts this year to people without lights. Well, on second thought, I really do prefer spending money at fenix-store.com than walmart, but anyway.

Excellent light, well worth the $25 I think.


----------



## Fizz753 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

Got around to finding this light so I took a few quick photos of it for all of you. No beam shots I just got home from work and am dead tired. 

Ok the quick and dirty:
Lens is plastic
The head wont budge at all on this one.
The LED in this one is a little off center but it does not seem to affect the beam much. I forgot to check it or any of the others on the shelf before I left the store so I have no idea how common it might or might not be.
Switch is a FORWARD clicky. 
Battery holder seems like it might be a weak spot. But I have only had the light for about an hour now so time will tell.


----------



## Pellidon (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

Some Wal Marts have the $25 single LED Max and Some have the red-blue-white version for $30. The tri-color one I picked up today has a decent red and blue beam without odd or streaky ringy output. Round red/blue and boring. . The white light was good on the triple but the single LED didn't fare as well in the Cree lottery. It may have to go back or get mutilated (er, modded). 

Overall a pretty hefty seemingly solid light. 

Not all Wal Marts stock both versions and some have them both pegged together so watch what you buy, the package label is a bit subtle on the difference at least to a goober like me. :laughing:


----------



## Silviron (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

Just thought I'd check in and let y'all know that the 115 lumen 3AAA Coleman Max is on clearance at Walmart for $8.00. (Not the multi color... they are still $25).

First time I've even seen them at all, and they are on clearance... . I may not check in here at CPF often anymore, but I still look at the flashlights in every store I walk through, so I was kind of surprised to see them on clearance.

Don't know if all the Walmarts have the same deal, or just my local one.

Bought two; The first one I tried was the best cheap retail 'retina searer' that I have ever seen. The second was less impressive and kind of a greenish tint, but still bright.

Wonder what they will be like when I run them on Lithium.


----------



## Blacklight (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



Silviron said:


> Just thought I'd check in and let y'all know that the 115 lumen 3AAA Coleman Max is on clearance at Walmart for $8.00. (Not the multi color... they are still $25).
> 
> First time I've even seen them at all, and they are on clearance... . I may not check in here at CPF often anymore, but I still look at the flashlights in every store I walk through, so I was kind of surprised to see them on clearance.
> 
> ...


 
Not possible, they literally just arrived in stores (first production shipped into wal-Mart in the last couple of weeks). what store do you think you saw them in (address)? Can you PM me a copy of your receipt?


----------



## Blacklight (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



kramer5150 said:


> this light is also available at Sports Authority stores for $25


 
This is not the same light as at Sports Authority, it just uses the same body style.


----------



## frankiej (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

Has anyone bought the Coleman Max Cree with the 2xCR2 battery configuration yet? I just seen it at my local WalMart. It states 115 lumens also. Didn't have a price on it, and I didn't scan it either. No experience with CR2 batteries yet, so I didn't get it.


----------



## nbp (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



> frankiej said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone bought the Coleman Max Cree with the 2xCR2 battery configuration yet? I just seen it at my local WalMart. It states 115 lumens also. Didn't have a price on it, and I didn't scan it either. No experience with CR2 batteries yet, so I didn't get it.


 

I also saw that and was tempted, but since I have no other CR2 lights, I didn't get it. I don't want to buy specialty batteries for one walmart light when I have plenty of 123 lights to feed. I really wanted to give it a try. Hmmmm.


----------



## prime77 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

I picked on up at Walmart a couple of days ago. I like it. It has a nice beam with a warm tint.


----------



## stinky (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



Silviron said:


> Just thought I'd check in and let y'all know that the 115 lumen 3AAA Coleman Max is on clearance at Walmart for $8.00. (Not the multi color... they are still $25).
> 
> First time I've even seen them at all, and they are on clearance... . I may not check in here at CPF often anymore, but I still look at the flashlights in every store I walk through, so I was kind of surprised to see them on clearance.
> 
> ...



Walmart outside Philadelphia they are still $25


----------



## tron1974 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*

I bought one of the 2 CR2 versions. The o-ring inside the head is not straight and I would like to open it up and fix it. Does anyone know if I can take the head apart and fix it? I would rather just fix it instead of returning it and getting another one.


----------



## parawolfe (Jul 2, 2008)

I bought one of the 2xCR2 Coleman Max today. I actually wasn't even paying that close attention and thought that it was 2xCR123A's. It's a nice light for $25. I posted some pictures of it next to the Coleman Max 3xAAA and a P1D to give a sense of scale. 

http://cid-0dd82a14b57635ba.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Pictures/Coleman Max 2xCr123A.jpg

http://cid-0dd82a14b57635ba.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Pictures/Coleman Max 2xCR123A-b.jpg


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jul 3, 2008)

The Coleman lights at Walmart that I was interested in recently were the 2AA 115 lumen Cree XR-E light for $25 and the 3AAA 85 lumen Cree XR-E light with a crenelated bezel. Also, the 105 lumen 3AAA headlight. That one was a nice surprise for $25. Next, I'd like to see the 4AAA Cree light with the built in knife (I've only seen it on Coleman's website). It's nice to see the market flooded with efficient, bright, decent quality lights at reasonable prices. I'm sure some of us paid ten times the amount for dimmer, less efficient lights within the last 5 years.


----------



## Fizz753 (Jul 3, 2008)

parawolfe said:


> I bought one of the 2xCR2 Coleman Max today. I actually wasn't even paying that close attention and thought that it was 2xCR123A's. It's a nice light for $25. I posted some pictures of it next to the Coleman Max 3xAAA and a P1D to give a sense of scale.
> 
> http://cid-0dd82a14b57635ba.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Pictures/Coleman Max 2xCr123A.jpg
> 
> http://cid-0dd82a14b57635ba.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Pictures/Coleman Max 2xCR123A-b.jpg



Just how many different "versions" of this light are there?

I have bought the normal 3xAAA and the normal 2xAA versions. Down at my local Walmart I saw the 3xAAA white with red and green led's. At my local Meijer store I saw a 3xAAA white with red and blue led's. At least I am pretty sure it was red and blue. And with the 2xCR2 thats what 5 diffrent versions..


----------



## Wyeast (Jul 4, 2008)

Wait, what? There's a 2AA version? I only saw White and Red/White/Blue 3AAA versions at my local Walmart?

Inquiring minds want to know! A 3AAA I'm not so keen on. A 2AA is another matter entirely. :huh:


----------



## Fizz753 (Jul 4, 2008)

Wyeast said:


> Wait, what? There's a 2AA version? I only saw White and Red/White/Blue 3AAA versions at my local Walmart?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know! A 3AAA I'm not so keen on. A 2AA is another matter entirely. :huh:



Here ya go, a couple of photos (a bit smaller this time though  ). You cant see it in the photo but it is also labeled "Coleman MAX" on the 2xAA. It is also a bit taller and thinner than the 3XAA. Price was $24.88.

Edit: Forgot to mention, this is also a forward clicky light.






3xAAA standing up and 2xAA on its side.





Back of box, I ripped the top and front geting the light out


----------



## Wyeast (Jul 4, 2008)

Dammit! Now I have to wait for them to make it to my area. *grumbles impatiently*

Thanks for the confirmation, Fizz! :thumbsup:


----------



## parawolfe (Jul 4, 2008)

Fizz753 said:


> Just how many different "versions" of this light are there?
> 
> I have bought the normal 3xAAA and the normal 2xAA versions. Down at my local Walmart I saw the 3xAAA white with red and green led's. At my local Meijer store I saw a 3xAAA white with red and blue led's. At least I am pretty sure it was red and blue. And with the 2xCR2 thats what 5 diffrent versions..


 
I've only seen, and bought, the 2xCR2 and 3AAA Cree models. I haven't seen the 2AA Cree model at my local Walmart yet. I'm going to have to keep my eye's open for it. I've seen the multi colored lights but don't have any interest in them. The 2AA Cree sounds interesting though. What is the output of the 2AA Cree, 115 lumens too?


----------



## Fizz753 (Jul 4, 2008)

parawolfe said:


> I've only seen, and bought, the 2xCR2 and 3AAA Cree models. I haven't seen the 2AA Cree model at my local Walmart yet. I'm going to have to keep my eye's open for it. I've seen the multi colored lights but don't have any interest in them. The 2AA Cree sounds interesting though. *What is the output of the 2AA Cree, 115 lumens too?*




Yep, box says 115 lumens and 5 hour battery life. 

Almost missed it my self, walking down the aisle glanced at the rack "Oh ok I have seen all of those" and kept walking. Was half way down the aisle before I had the "Wait.. That one wasn't the same one.." moment.  :laughing:

Edit: I should note I only counted 3 or 4 of these on the shelf during my brief look. There were a lot of the white + red / green though. The last time I was there a couple of weeks ago it was nothing but the 3xAAA white type on the shelf.


----------



## mhubble (Jul 4, 2008)

This is getting weird. I saw a 2xAA coleman max at my local walmart but it was 15.00 and it had 5 leds with no reflector. Same color and packaging as the others listed here but it didnt say 115 lumens or cree. Whats even weirder is the fact that all the 3xAAA lights have been moved to a clearance shelf but they ring up at 25.00 and 30.00 for the two different models????


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 4, 2008)

Are these lights in the flashlight section or the camping section? My local Walmart must be behind the times, because all they have in stock are the Coleman Lanterns.


----------



## parawolfe (Jul 4, 2008)

I found the 3AAA a couple months ago on an end cap display in the camping section. I found the 2xCR2 on the wall with the other flashlights. The Walmart in my area is only a couple years old and is huge, looks like a Boeing 747 hanger. The size of the store may have something to do with the layout of the departments and what they carry. Now I'm going to be on the lookout for the 2AA model. 115 lumens Cree for 5 hours is a deal for $25. No frills with these lights, such as various modes or heads that twist for power reduction or increase but still decent. They fill my light fix cheaply


----------



## Fizz753 (Jul 5, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Are these lights in the flashlight section or the camping section? My local Walmart must be behind the times, because all they have in stock are the Coleman Lanterns.



My store is kinda odd, the lights were on a half aisle camping promo / display set up next to the gun counter an aisle over from the flashlight section. And two aisles over from the camping section .


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 5, 2008)

I checked my Walmart tonight but they only had the 3AAA 115 lumen version. Hopefully they'll get the 2AA version and the headlamp in soon.


----------



## parawolfe (Jul 5, 2008)

I was in Walmart this afternoon with my brother and was looking for the Coleman Max 2AA. My brother noticed it on a end cap display mixed in with a bunch of 3AAA white and multi colored. So I picked it up and now the trilogy is complete. I wasn't interested in the head lamp or the multicolored 3AAA but they were there too. Below is a couple pictures of "The Cree Amigos" 

http://cid-0dd82a14b57635ba.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Pictures/Cree Amigos.jpg
http://cid-0dd82a14b57635ba.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Pictures/Cree Amigos-b.jpg


----------



## Marduke (Jul 5, 2008)

My WalMart has the 3xAAA tri-color on sale for $9


----------



## Lit Up (Jul 5, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I checked my Walmart tonight but they only had the 3AAA 115 lumen version. Hopefully they'll get the 2AA version and the headlamp in soon.



If they're anything like mine, it'll probably be around Christmas time. 

Anybody know where you can find the 2xAA model online and if Coleman had any plans of a 2xC/D model of this?


----------



## parawolfe (Jul 5, 2008)

I doubt anyone can tell if Coleman will make a C or D model of these lights. They aren't on either Walmart's or Coleman's websites. At my Walmart they never seem to have a designated place for them. Today they happened to have the 3AAA tri-colored and white mixed together with the 2AA on an end cap. They had the head lamp and the 2xCR2 hanging on the wall with the other flashlights. From the various threads I've read here, it's hit or miss depending on your particular Walmart. The availability situation of these lights is strange. I wonder now if the tri-color light was on sale for $9 at my Walmart too? I'll have to have them run a price check. Being that they have various models bunched together under one price sign there is no telling.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 5, 2008)

I asked a clerk today if he knew when they would be getting them in stock, and he said they will be on the shelves by next Wednesday at the latest! I can't wait for the headlamp, and the 2AA light looks like a great outdoor light. I have no clue why they went with a 2xCR2 light. Is that the first one ever made? If it was a single 123 or a 2x123 it would be pretty nice by the looks of it.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Jul 6, 2008)

Marduke said:


> My WalMart has the 3xAAA tri-color on sale for $9


Thats a really good deal! I am testing mine and it has been on for about 15 hours now and it is still lit. I originally bought the 3AAA single beam, and then I picked up the multi-color... I couldn't really tell a difference between the two, so I took the single beam back.


----------



## Radiophile (Jul 6, 2008)

The 2AA Coleman Max is great. It's noticeably brighter than my ROV 2AA rebel 80 lumen on NiMH while the Coleman is running either alkalines or NiMH - it doesn't seem to matter. The ROV looks a little on the yellow side compared to the Coleman which is very white - it has a great tint. The spots are about the same size, but the Coleman's is more sharply defined, and it has a slightly smaller and brighter flood area than the ROV. They both have textured reflectors.

Interesting note to those who like to modify flashlights, the Coleman Max 2AA has 6 ridges running inside the entire length of the battery tube so the AA batteries fit. It looks like CR123 batteries would fit perfectly in the tube if those ridges were removed, so I checked it with my cheapo plastic calipers and the tube - minus the ridges of course - is just a smidge under 18mm in diameter.


----------



## mhubble (Jul 6, 2008)

This gets stranger by the minute. I went to another Walmart today and all they had was the 2xcr2 version. So I bought one and surprisingly Im impressed with it. Great size, very bright(but with a yellow tint),it gets warm but not too warm. The package stated 115 lumens for two hours. Ive run it for almost two hours now with only a slight decrease in brightness in the last 10 min. Seems to be well made, cant get the head off....yet. Forward clicky. Plastic lens. 25.00 usd.

EDIT - Ive run it for 3 hours now and its dropped to about 50% brightness. Im going to continue to run it till it dies.

Edit - Ive run it for 4.5 hours now and it still has plenty of useful light. Batteries have dropped to 2.0 volts each.

Edit - Ive run it for a total of 5 hours. When I turned it off it wouldnt come back on. Batteries read 1.60 volts each.


----------



## parawolfe (Jul 6, 2008)

I think the 2xCR2 is a nice little light, but now that I was finally able to pick up the 2AA I'd have to say it's better. Of the 3 lights, the 3AAA white, 2xCR2 and the 2AA, I like the 2AA best. It has a whiter beam and longer run time. The 3AAA is the worst. They are all nice inexpensive additions to anyone's collection.


----------



## Lit Up (Jul 7, 2008)

Lit Up said:


> If they're anything like mine, it'll probably be around Christmas time.



*FALLS OVER IN SHOCK*

Well guys, I just got back from the local Wal-Market. I won't be waiting for Christmas after all. 
I also had to utilize the "buy em both" philosophy as they had the 2xAA model...and.....drum roll.....the coveted Coleman Max Headlamp!

One more point: How many handheld models do they have???
I saw a 2xAA; 3xAAA; 3xAAA with red/white leds; 3xAAA that was driven lower with less lumens, (Around 65 I believe) also used a XR-C Cree and by the section where the headlamp was they also had yet two more 3xAAA versions. One had a different body from the regular Max lineup and came with a couple filters (Red and Blue I believe) and another model was black with a crenelated bezel. (was one of the lower lumen models too.) I also saw an 8 lumen model too that came in a green or blue body....

Oh yeah, the CR version too.

whew! Talk about model confusion.


Here's a pic. Sorry about the flash washout, but it states 105 lumens and takes 3xAAA.


----------



## Lit Up (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm REALLY liking the headlamp. To give you an idea of low, it's like a Fenix Civictor or similar light on about a 50% battery. And the low claims 20 hours!
I saw that 6 LED energizer headlamp and almost picked it up so many times, glad I waited now.

Blacklight, if you see this, Weatherproof AA headlamp version SOON! That would absolutely rock!


----------



## Wyeast (Jul 7, 2008)

Victory! :twothumbs 

Happened to go by a different Wally World (ok ok... it was a _little_ out of the way) and scored a 2AA. I'll give it some comparison time vs my other lights and report back. 

First thing that comes to mind - Blacklight: I love that it's a forward clicky - however, having the switch non-recessed and unable to easily lockout with a twist of the tailcap (like you can with Inova Bolts) makes it a bit inconvenient for holster-carry. This alone could break this becoming an EDC for me (last thing I need is to find the batteries went flat because the light keeps turning itself on). Just something to consider in future iterations. 

This store also had a random hodgepodge of new and old coleman lights. For those who aren't sure - the older models have packaging w/ green on the right side - the new ones are all the beige-y grey color. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3rd Degree (Jul 7, 2008)

I picked up the 2AA version a couple of days ago and decided last night to check the runtime. I was fairly impressed.... running on enloop NIMH the output appeared steady for 2h 45m. By 3h the output seemed to be around 50%. At 4h there was still enough light to see by indoors or outside. When I turned the light off at 4h 45m it was still just bright enough to read by or see close up indoors. 
:twothumbs


----------



## Misterbean (Jul 7, 2008)

mhubble said:


> This gets stranger by the minute. I went to another Walmart today and all they had was the 2xcr2 version. So I bought one and surprisingly Im impressed with it. Great size, very bright(but with a yellow tint),it gets warm but not too warm. The package stated 115 lumens for two hours. Ive run it for almost two hours now with only a slight decrease in brightness in the last 10 min. Seems to be well made, cant get the head off....yet. Forward clicky. Plastic lens. 25.00 usd.
> 
> EDIT - Ive run it for 3 hours now and its dropped to about 50% brightness. Im going to continue to run it till it dies.
> 
> ...


 
could you possibly compare it in brightness to another more popular light or maybe post beamshots. i would like to try this light out but before i try to convince my wife i need it i would like to know if i really want it.


----------



## guiri (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok guys, can someone that is BRIGHTER than I am summarize this for us with pictures AND links?

I'm totally confused at which light is which and the prices but I'm really interested in some of these and will be going to Wally world tomorrow to check. Any chance of a summary before then?

For the guy that didn't know how to post pics, send them to me and I'll post them for you.

George


----------



## mhubble (Jul 7, 2008)

> could you possibly compare it in brightness to another more popular light or maybe post beamshots. i would like to try this light out but before i try to convince my wife i need it i would like to know if i really want it.


 
Its brighter than a Romisen cree p4 using one cr123, and not as bright as a Surefire with a cree q5 drop in using two cr123. I would say the the factory rated 115 lumens is pretty close. I love the size of it. The beam is like any cree but with a yellowish tint. Runtime is amazing. 2 hours full brightness, another 3 hours of diminishing light. The only draw back I see is the fact that it uses CR2 batteries. But if you have a BEST BUY near you they are closing them out at 2.00 to 2.99 per two pack. Dont know if its still there or not but I saw one of these lights on the B/S/T for 20.00 earlier today.


----------



## Wyeast (Jul 7, 2008)

guiri said:


> Ok guys, can someone that is BRIGHTER than I am summarize this for us with pictures AND links?
> 
> I'm totally confused at which light is which and the prices but I'm really interested in some of these and will be going to Wally world tomorrow to check. Any chance of a summary before then?
> 
> ...


In a nutshell, there are various types of lights which appear to replacing older lights in the same series (hence, the confusion).

The previous MAX series appear to be a mix of 5mm LED and XR-C models. The new ones are XR-E, with some models having 3 or 5mm LED's alongside them (the multicolor models)

The older models had varied color bodies (I've seen mostly black, but some had fancy colors like silver or bright blue) The new ones are sort of a greyish-green color.

The packaging is similar, although if you see a new and old model side by side, the difference is very easy to spot. The new ones all have the same coloring on the packaging:






_Photo by Misterbean_

The older ones have similar packaging, except the right half of the card is green. Similar to this, but with a white/greyish left half:






New models that I have seen:

(2) CR2 (NOT CR123) White only.
(2) AA White only
(3) AAA White only, or White w/ a red and blue 3mm LED.
(3) AAA Headlamp White w/ (2) red LED's


The beam focus/brightness between models might be different - I'm guessing because the "range" advertised on the card is different from one model to the next. 

To Misterbean - Once it gets dark, I'll try to get some beamshots vs a Inova Bolt 2AA and Task Force Cree 2C.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 8, 2008)

I picked up the 3AAA headlamp today and am very impressed! I tested the output on high as soon as I brought it home, and it tested out at well over 100 lumens. I'll do more testing tomorrow night if I can.
I really like how the light operates and changes modes, and the beam is really nice and bright. The low mode is a good level of light as well, and the red LEDS are really bright considering they're red.


----------



## Wyeast (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's the beamshots at about 10' distance indoors, shot on manual settings (ISO 400, f2.71, 1/50, Auto WB):





Inova Bolt 2AA (New Batts)





Coleman MAX 2AA (New Batts)





Task Force Cree 2C (Used Batts)

The Coleman is noticeably brighter than the Inova, but does not have the same tight focus as the Task Force (reflector vs optics). Next up, my typical throw test: against a tree down the block (about 120' away, 20' up). 





Task Force Cree 2C





Coleman MAX 2AA

using the ol Mark I Eyeball, the coleman barely lit up the whole tree. The Inova didn't really have the reach to light up the tree at all, while the Task Force lit up a good sized spot.


----------



## Lit Up (Jul 8, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I picked up the 3AAA headlamp today and am very impressed! I tested the output on high as soon as I brought it home, and it tested out at well over 100 lumens. I'll do more testing tomorrow night if I can.
> I really like how the light operates and changes modes, and the beam is really nice and bright. The low mode is a good level of light as well, and the red LEDS are really bright considering they're red.



I really love the spill from the headlamp. I was holding the AA towards the sink in the kitchen and it was a straight-forward deal for the most part, with the headlamp, the spill was reaching over to the dining table.

I'm happy with these and it's going to be the only Crees I purchase. :huh:
I really learned my lesson well from the Lux I-III versions. I bought several and have gave most away.
Technology is just changing too much to invest in a lot of lights that will
be outshined this time next year. When it reaches a nirvana of brightness to my liking, then I'll cut lose even if technology continues to advance.
Cree is bright for certain and very, very useful, but technology is just not OH WOW quite yet.

Hmmm, I may have to cave in on another Cree if Maglite gets around to a C/D Cree version. I would like one in that form factor.

Oh OK I've thought it over and if the heavens part and Princeton Tec puts out either a Tec-20 or Tec-40 Cree version, I'll absolutely have to bite. :laughing:


----------



## Misterbean (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks for the comparisons and beamshots. those helped me alot in trying to make my decision on buying one of these lights. i think i am indeed going to bite and get one but i can not decide between the 2AA and the 2CR2. i just have to decide between size and battery convience. any more information about the lights would be useful in making my final decision. i really wish there was a max 1xcr123a or a max 2xCR123A. i would not really have a problem with those batteries as i already have a stockpile of those around.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 9, 2008)

I purchased the 2AA version yesterday and brought the light home only to find out that if flickers pretty badly when being switched from momentary to fully on. It would also flicker if any pressure was given to the tailcap at all when the light was fully on. I returned the light for a replacement, and the second light did the very same thing! 
I'm not sure if this is an isolated case or not, but I am officially done with this light. I'm really disappointed because I thought these lights looked really great, but I guess not. 
The headlamp is great and works just fine, so it must have to do with the tail switch in these new lights. The whole light seems pretty good quality, but the tail switch looks really cheap.


----------



## Wyeast (Jul 9, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I purchased the 2AA version yesterday and brought the light home only to find out that if flickers pretty badly when being switched from momentary to fully on. It would also flicker if any pressure was given to the tailcap at all when the light was fully on. I returned the light for a replacement, and the second light did the very same thing!
> I'm not sure if this is an isolated case or not, but I am officially done with this light. I'm really disappointed because I thought these lights looked really great, but I guess not.



Could you elaborate on what you're doing with the switch to get it to flicker? I just tried my 2AA, and I can't seem to recreate that. What I was doing:

1) Gradually increasing pressure on the switch between momentary on until it clicks to constant on.
2) Release switch.
3) Gradually increase pressure on the switch until it clicks off.

Maybe it's a bad batch of switches in production? Blacklight - can you look into this, and/or is there any benefit into trying to exchange at a different Walmart, or do all the stores in the same region feed off one big shipment?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 9, 2008)

That's exactly what I was doing. When the light would click on constant mode it would flicker quite noticeably. I tested this in my light box and it actually went down around 10 lumens when clicked on. Sometimes it would come back to full brightness, and sometimes it wouldn't. 

I'm really disappointed about this, because I thought this light would replace my Streamlight 4AA Luxeon. 



Wyeast said:


> Could you elaborate on what you're doing with the switch to get it to flicker? I just tried my 2AA, and I can't seem to recreate that. What I was doing:
> 
> 1) Gradually increasing pressure on the switch between momentary on until it clicks to constant on.
> 2) Release switch.
> ...


----------



## mhubble (Jul 9, 2008)

> I purchased the 2AA version yesterday and brought the light home only to find out that if flickers pretty badly when being switched from momentary to fully on.


 
The only time mine would do this is when the batteries got low. Ive got the 2xCR2 version.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 9, 2008)

mhubble said:


> The only time mine would do this is when the batteries got low. Ive got the 2xCR2 version.


 
I've seen lights do this when one of the "new" cells is a dud. Check 'em both for voltage or on a ZTS if you have one.


----------



## parawolfe (Jul 9, 2008)

Misterbean said:


> thanks for the comparisons and beamshots. those helped me alot in trying to make my decision on buying one of these lights. i think i am indeed going to bite and get one but i can not decide between the 2AA and the 2CR2. i just have to decide between size and battery convience. any more information about the lights would be useful in making my final decision. i really wish there was a max 1xcr123a or a max 2xCR123A. i would not really have a problem with those batteries as i already have a stockpile of those around.


 
I have both lights. I don't have any beam shots for you but can tell you the 2AA light is brighter and whiter. The 2AA is about and 1½ taller than the 2xCR2. The 2AA's diameter is a bit wider too. Besides the size difference the runtime, according to the package, is 5 hours for the 2AA and 2 hours for the 2xCR2. That said, I do like the 2xCR2, I just wish the runtime was longer. The good thing about Walmart is that if you don't like it, it's easy to return. Just don't destroy the packaging too badly.


----------



## Misterbean (Jul 10, 2008)

well i bought the cr2 version and am fairly impressed with it. it is bright. i don't have much to compare it with but it is currently my brightest LED light. i lost my other bright cree light. i would say 115 lumens at the emitter is fairly close. it has a big hotspot with good spill. the switch is a bit sensitive and can not be locked out at all. i took the head off just a few minutes ago and it does not have a regulator. it just has resistors. i don't know much about resistors so i can't say too much about them but it doesn't have a actual regulator.

overall i would recommend this light. i believe for 25$ one could get a light as good or better from dx or kd. 

also i believe there is enough room(with some minor work) to put a driver in the head.


----------



## Chadder (Jul 10, 2008)

I just posted in the another thread, but I'm not so sure that it is 115 lumens it claims. I think it is closer to the lumen out put of my e1b at 80 lumens. My e2dl at 120 lumens was way brighter. I do like the light and like the warm color tint. When I was using mine outside it almost gave as much color rendition as an incan.


----------



## holeymoley (Jul 11, 2008)

Lit Up said:


> Blacklight, if you see this, Weatherproof AA headlamp version SOON! That would absolutely rock!



+1:thumbsup:


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, I saw it, bought it, tried it, was dissapointed by it, and returned it.


----------



## tron1974 (Jul 31, 2008)

I found a 3AAA one with a red, white and green LED. I've seen the one with a blue LED but this is the first time I noticed a green one. It's one of the 115 lumen lights too.


----------



## 24601 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Coleman Max Cree at walmart*



tron1974 said:


> I bought one of the 2 CR2 versions. The o-ring inside the head is not straight and I would like to open it up and fix it. Does anyone know if I can take the head apart and fix it? I would rather just fix it instead of returning it and getting another one.



I have both the 2xAA and the 3xAAA (both 115 lumen, no other colors). Both are pretty much equal in output. I have the energizer lithium batteries in both of them. 

As for the head question on the 3xAAA. I had to cover mine in a towel, put it in my vise ane use a pipe wrench on the head. It came off and now it screws on and off fine. I always put a little bit of teflon tape on all my flashlight (on the top part of the threads) and some silicone grease on the o rings, maybe that has something to do with how easy it is now. There didn't seem to be any thread-locker on it. As for the quality, I've dropped it many times and its still working fine.

I haven't removed the head from the 2xAA yet, but I'm sure it's the same.


----------



## Archangel (Nov 15, 2008)

6v and all it has is resistors? That's surprising. Still though, if it's done well, there are up-side to direct drive.



Misterbean said:


> well i bought the cr2 version and am fairly impressed with it. it is bright. i don't have much to compare it with but it is currently my brightest LED light. i lost my other bright cree light. i would say 115 lumens at the emitter is fairly close. it has a big hotspot with good spill. the switch is a bit sensitive and can not be locked out at all. i took the head off just a few minutes ago and it does not have a regulator. it just has resistors. i don't know much about resistors so i can't say too much about them but it doesn't have a actual regulator.
> 
> overall i would recommend this light. i believe for 25$ one could get a light as good or better from dx or kd.
> 
> also i believe there is enough room(with some minor work) to put a driver in the head.


----------



## radu1976 (Nov 26, 2008)

I found a 3XAAA specimen - CREE plus 5 mm blue and red LED - at CanadianTyre, here in Canada. They are about 28.5 CAN$ , so 23 US$. But I haven't seen any COLEMAN at our WalMart :shrug:


----------

